# Toro's 3rd quarter report



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Welcome, joseph_hartwick [Sign Out] Money Manager - My Yahoo! View - Customize 
Financial News 
Enter symbol(s) BasicPerformanceReal-time MktDetailedChartResearchOptionsOrder Book Symbol Lookup 







Press Release Source: The Toro Company 


The Toro Company Declares Regular Quarterly Dividend
Thursday September 30, 2:47 pm ET 


BLOOMINGTON, Minn., Sept. 30 /PRNewswire-FirstCall/ -- The board of directors of The Toro Company (NYSE: TTC - News) announced it has declared a regular quarterly cash dividend of 6 cents per share payable October 26, 2004 to stockholders of record October 12, 2004. As of September 30, the company has 23,261,468 common shares outstanding.
Toro is a leading worldwide provider of outdoor maintenance and beautification products for home, recreation and commercial landscapes. 




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Source: The Toro Company


----------

